# Another fit question- I'm trying to figure 56 or 58 w. pic



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry to bring this up; and I hope this is the correct section to post this. Got a 56cm Tarmac and added a 110mm stem. It also has 172.5 mm crank arms. And for reference i'm 5 11 and have a 34-34.5 inseam! Also long arms. The shop employee thinks this 56 is the way to go and it does feel pretty comfortable so far. I'm just worried I might be a little bunched up?

I rode his 58cm Tarmac with a 80mm stem and it felt pretty good; longer, but good.

Any opinions with this poor pic?

I have video of me on bike stationary trying to examine my posture/fit. However, it's on my iphone and I can't post; althought I can email it.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

And I normally wear "normal" gear; this was goofing off.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

looks if anything you are too stretched out your arms are almost locked, saddle also looks a tad high

if the 58 and 80 stem felt long then its to big...

Chad


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Simple rule of thumb is to go to the smallest frame that fits you.

Shop guy is right.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, you should see my mountain bike saddle height on a large frame! Way up.

Anyways, I just thought I "looked" small on it and wanted second opinion. I'm not used to road bike's and I know I need to work on my posture/arm bend. The bike doesn't really feel small except when I'm out of the saddle mashing the pedals. It seems like my head is over the front axle; however a friend said that's nothing to worry about. 

Do I have the 90 degree bend like I'm supposed to? 

thx


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

......................


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm the same height as you, with fairly long arms. I would take a 56cm Tarmac and use a 110stem. All my bikes have 57cm effective TT lengths and the 56.5 on the 56 would work best for me.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm going to pist a vid soon


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

Vid is pretty cheesy, but hopefully it'll show better if i'm a correct fit for this bike. Thanks for any opinions and any ribbing is probably deserved, lol.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGyFy-DApqg


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the 56 is the correct fit for you. 

I am 6' with 32" inseam. I ride a 56cm Tarmac Pro SL and a 56cm Cervelo R3. Both have 56.5cm top tubes with 11cm stems and 172.5 cranks.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks fine to me, your belly looks smaller in the video. You probably feel cramped because you're coming from an MTB background and aren't used to the position yet.

Your back (and neck) will also develop more flexibility as you pile up the miles.


----------

